# Optimale Größe zum zocken



## C Punkt (2. Januar 2011)

*Optimale Größe zum zocken*

Hi Leute,

ich hatte eigentlich vor mir nen neuen monitor zu meinem neuen System zu  kaufen, jetzt bin ich mir aber nicht mehr sicher ob es überhaupt einen  sinn macht, da ich rausgefunden hab, dass ich auch auf meinem 40 zoll  flatscreen zocken kann. Ich dachte immer das geht nur für fusball und  rennspiele, für shooter sei die reaktionszeit zu langsam, aber vonwegen,  das spielt sich echt genauso gut auf dem riesen display (sogar auf dem  50 zoller zuhause!) Bisher hatte ich ein 19 zoll tft und hatte vor mir  nen 24 zoller zu holen. Aber wenn es heißt je größer desto besser wäre  das ja unnötig oder gibt es da eine mittelding also ein größe die  optimal ist? 
Worin unterscheiden sich tfts denn noch von lcds oder plasmas? Das tfts  einfach kleiner sind? oder haben sie auch sonst iwelche vorteile beim  gaming?

THX


----------



## macskull (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Optimale Größe zum zocken*

Also ich benutze einen 24" Monitor.
Dein Fernseher hat mit Sicherheit eine deutlich schlechtere Reaktionszeit, bzw. Inputlag, die Frage ist halt nur, ob du es merkst. Wie nah sitzt du vor deinem Monitor, denn wenn du zu nahe sitzt geht dir mit Sicherheit Bildschärfe verloren, denke ich zumindest mal.
Ich persönlich bin mit meinem 24"er sehr zufrieden. 
Aktuell wäre wohl das beste ein 23" mit Full HD und 120Hz, sicher bin ich mir aber nicht.
Den Unterschied der Monitore sollte dir am besten jemand erklären, der wirklich Ahnung hat...also nicht ich. Es sind halt unterschiedliche Arten das Bild herzustellen.
Mfg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Optimale Größe zum zocken*

Jepp der Bereich 23" - 24" ist völlig ausreichend. Da drüber würde sich zb der Pixelabstand vielleicht negativ bemerkbar machen je nach Sitzabstand


----------



## rabe08 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Optimale Größe zum zocken*

LCD ./. Plasma: unterschiedliche Funktionsweisen, frag z.B. Wikipedia. Im Moment sieht es so aus, das Plasma akut vom aussterben bedroht ist. Das hat nichts mit der Bildqualität zu tun, die Produzenten setzen alle auf LCD.

LCD vs. Plasma:

- Plasma braucht bei gleicher Diagonale mehr Strom
- Plasma neigt eher zum Einbrennen
- Plasma hat bessere Farben und besseres schwarz (imho auch gegenüber LED-LCD)
- Plasma ist wesentlich weniger blickwinkelabhängig

Welche Größe "das Beste" ist - keine Ahnung. Das hängt stark von Deiner räumlichen Situation ab. Ich habe z.B. auf meinem Schreibtisch einen 24er. Größer kriege ich nicht unter. Und sitze für größer auch zu dicht dran. 

kleiner Tipp: Gelobt sei das Fernabsatzgesetzt. Bestelle Dir einen der Dir zusagt und probier es 1 bis 2 Wochen aus. Wenn es nicht passt, zurückschicken.


----------



## AntiFanboy (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Optimale Größe zum zocken*

ich bin von einem 19zoll auf einen 24er umegsteigen (der 19zoll hatte ien 5:4 format)

24zoll im format 16:9, finde ich, ist ehr groß (61cm diagonale)

ich würde nicht emhr als 24zoll nehemn, natürlich kommt es auch drauf an wie weit weg man vond er glotze sitzt!


----------



## NeerG (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Optimale Größe zum zocken*

Da hätt ich auch gleich mal ne Frage.
wenn mein schreibtisch ca 75cm tief ist zahlt es sich dan aus einen 27" Moniotor zu kaufen?^^


----------



## rabe08 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Optimale Größe zum zocken*



NeerG schrieb:


> Da hätt ich auch gleich mal ne Frage.
> wenn mein schreibtisch ca 75cm tief ist zahlt es sich dan aus einen 27" Moniotor zu kaufen?^^



Hab direkt mal bei mir nachgemessen. Meiner ist Genau 76,5 cm tief. Der 24er steht soweit wie möglich hinten. Ich möchte es nicht größer haben... Das ist aber individuell. Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich einen 30er geholt und schaut jetzt einmal quer über den Schreibtisch. D.h. er sitzt rechts am Schreibtisch und der 30er steht hinten links - und er hat einen GROßEN Schreibtisch. Er findet es klasse, für mich wäre es nichts. 

Wie gesagt: Bestellen - ausprobieren - behalten, oder auch nicht.


----------



## AntiFanboy (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Optimale Größe zum zocken*

30zoll auf der empfernung finde ich zu überdemensioniert?

welcher monitor is es denn eig?

auflösung?
reaktionszeit?


----------



## NeerG (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Optimale Größe zum zocken*

Also es is der wos hier auch gleich mal ein sehr gutes video Review gibt.
Der Samsung SyncMaster P2770FH.


----------



## Wenzman (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Optimale Größe zum zocken*



NeerG schrieb:


> Der Samsung SyncMaster P2770FH.



der hat aber 27 Zoll .


----------



## stefan.net82 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Optimale Größe zum zocken*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Jepp der Bereich 23" - 24" ist völlig ausreichend. Da drüber würde sich zb der Pixelabstand vielleicht negativ bemerkbar machen je nach Sitzabstand


 
Seh ich auch so. Ab 1920x1080-1200 bist du gut dran, bietet meiner Meinung nach die beste grafische Auflösung beim Zocken.


----------



## AntiFanboy (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Optimale Größe zum zocken*

und wenn man 27zoll hat und der 16:9 ist und 1920x1080 pixel hat, muss man weiter weg sitzen, sonst kann man anfangen die pixel zu zählen wen einem lanmgweilig ist^^


----------



## mosare (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Optimale Größe zum zocken*

können dass diejenigen die auf einem 27 zoll zocken bestätigen? die meisten sitzen ja kaum mehr als 70 cm entfernt (gemäss dem thread von kazzig); und dies scheint offenbar gar kein problem zu sein..von wegen pixel zählen etc


----------



## AntiFanboy (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Optimale Größe zum zocken*

das war ein scherz^^

natürlich kommt es auf die augen von denjenigen drauf an, meinen bruder ist der 24er z.B. schon zu groß!

ich war mal bei einem freund dr hatte einen 27er, und der saß 70cm ca entfernt und ich konnte wirklich die einzelnen oixel schon erkennen, er wiederrum nicht!

jeder solls mal ausprobieren, das wieß man obs einem gefällt oder nicht!


----------



## mosare (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Optimale Größe zum zocken*

nee das ist eben kein scherz, wenn man effektiv zu nah an gewissen monitoren sitzt, kann man echt etwas von den pixeln erkennen . scheint aber hier bei nem sitzabstand von ca 70 cm glücklicherweise nicht der fall zu sein. meine tischtiefe ist auch nur 67 cm und ich bin mir ebenfalls am überlegen ob ich zu einem 24er oder doch 27er greifen soll....echt keine so einfache entscheidung!


----------



## AntiFanboy (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Optimale Größe zum zocken*

das musst du entscheiden!

wenn ich aus der entfernung auf nen 27er starre tun mir nach der zwit die augen weh, bei meinem 24er passt mir das voll und ganz!


----------



## low- (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Optimale Größe zum zocken*

20" aber mit 1680x1050 ist perfekt, dank der hohen auflösung haste bei spielen die widescreen unterstüzen mehr im sichtfeld aber da de rmonitor an sich relativ klein ist kann man alles leicht überblicken. 22" geht auch noch aber alles andere ist mir viel zu groß.


----------



## AntiFanboy (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Optimale Größe zum zocken*

das ist ein perfektes beispiel

low- reicht z.b. 20zoll vollkommen aus, sein maximum sind 22zoll!

als ich mir nen neuen zulegen wollte sagte ich : minimum bei mir ist 22zoll, mein maximum ist 24zoll, und das hab ich dann auch genommen!


----------



## C Punkt (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Optimale Größe zum zocken*

mittlerweile sind ja die meißten monitore solche breitbildschirme, früher waren sie ja eher quadratisch und ich weiß nicht ob ich mich mit diesen breiten bildschirmen anfreunden soll.. ist der unterschied von 1920x1080 zu 1920x1200 hier relevant? eig ja schon oder, denn der letztere ist bestimmt wieder quadratischer weil er auch höher ist, seh ich das richitg?


----------



## Spiff (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Optimale Größe zum zocken*

Monitor würde ich zwischen 22" und 24" nehmen ausser du sitz irgendwie 3 Meter vom Monitor entfernt. Dann lohnt sich schon fast ein normalen Fernseher


----------



## Pagz (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Optimale Größe zum zocken*

Also zum zocken sind 27" mit Sicherheit kein Problem. Also wenn man da in SPielen die Pixel sieht, dann liegt es am Spiel. Bei Office und I-Net sieht das dann natürlich wieder anders aus...


----------



## AntiFanboy (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Optimale Größe zum zocken*

ich würd ber bei nem 27er ne auflösung von 2560x1440 pixel


----------



## Pagz (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Optimale Größe zum zocken*

Würde ich auch, größere Auflösungen als Full HD fangen aber eigentlich erst ab 1000€+ an.
P.S: Sätze zu Ende schreiben ist wohl nicht deine Stärke


----------



## AntiFanboy (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Optimale Größe zum zocken*



> P.S: Sätze zu Ende schreiben ist wohl nicht deine Stärke


wieso?

naja, das stimmt leider, aber bei der größe au der entfernung würds sich ebzalht machen


----------



## Pagz (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Optimale Größe zum zocken*



AntiFanboy schrieb:


> wieso?
> 
> naja, das stimmt leider, aber bei der größe au der entfernung würds sich ebzalht machen



Wenn mans bezahlen kann dann schon

Fehlt bei dem Satz oben nicht noch ein "nehmen"?


----------



## AntiFanboy (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Optimale Größe zum zocken*

aso, ja das hab ich evrgessen^^^

das mit der marie ist halt auch ein ding

aber er soll sich mal nen 27er mit 1080p auflösung bestellen, wenne r passt behalten, wenn nicht ----> dann zurückgeben


----------



## Clastron (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Optimale Größe zum zocken*

also ich zocke mit 27 Zoll Herrlich


----------



## AntiFanboy (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Optimale Größe zum zocken*

jeder wie er will

mir wär das schon zu groß

aber fifa11 auf einem 130cm fernsher ists chonw as besonderes (genauswo wie mit dirt2, split second, herrlich)


----------



## C Punkt (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Optimale Größe zum zocken*

ja renn und sportspiele werde ich auch auf dem lcd tv spielen nur shooter, office und inet möchte ich doch gern am schreibtisch behandeln..

budget is eh nur 250€, da wird wohl nur ein ordentlicher 24"er rausspringen.


----------



## AntiFanboy (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Optimale Größe zum zocken*

wenn das so ist brauchen wir davon erst gar nicht reden.

ich könnte bei 24zoll meinen samsung p2450h nur empfehlen.

keine schleiren, gute reaktionszeit, sehr gute farben und für shooter optimal geeignet und zu einem preis (in Deutschland) 190€ einfach unschlagbar.


----------



## AntiFanboy (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Optimale Größe zum zocken*

der kostet sogar nur 180€ bei euch...

Samsung SyncMaster P2450H, 24", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, HDMI (LS24LRZKUV) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

edit . ok, bei uns jetzt auch nur mehr...

aber wie ich den gekauft hat, hat er bei uns 199€ gekostet und bei euch 189€-


----------



## danspy (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Optimale Größe zum zocken*

Also ich bin mit meinem 20" Acer X203H vollkommen zufrieden.


----------



## IceGamer (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Optimale Größe zum zocken*

Hat jemand erfahrungen mit dieser Modellreihe(32" oder 37") 

Philips 32PFL7605H/12 81,3 cm LED-Backlight-Fernseher: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Mich würde interessieren, ob man mit diesem Modell Shooter zocken kann und ob der Inputlag noch vorhanden ist.(soll bei den Philips ja ab der 5xxx Baureihe nicht mehr vorkommen, kann das jemand bestätigen?) 

Im Moment habe ich einen 22" HP w2207h und bin eigentlich mit diesem Modell zufrieden, jedoch bin ich sehr überzeugt vom Ambilight( muss doch beim zocken einfach nur sau geil sein, bei Filmen bin ich begeistert ) und würde gerne mal auf nem großen Bildschirm spielen(Shooter).


----------



## DarkDice (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Optimale Größe zum zocken*

Also ich nutze einen 23" von Philips, und muss sagen, bin mit dem zocken vollkommen zufrieden.
Zwar machen sich bei mir die 5ms manchmal bemerkbar, aber du wolltest ja nur die Grösse wissen.

Wünsche dir viel Spass beim Suchen deines Traummonitors. 

lg


----------



## IceGamer (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Optimale Größe zum zocken*

Hat der denn auch Abilight???
Denn darum geht es mir im wesentlichen.
Ich würde mich auch mit einem kleineren Bildschirm zu frieden geben, aber Ambilight soll er haben und das gibts ja nur von philips ab der 7000er Reihe und da ist der oben genannte bereits der kleinste.


----------

